# Linkwitz Lab LXmini Kit Speaker Performance Review Discussion Thread



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=60506&w=s[/img]*Linkwitz Lab LXmini Kit Speaker Performance Review Discussion Thread*




*Plans, from Linkwitz Lab, $105.00*
*Kit, from Madisound, with wood parts and programmed miniDSP 2x4: $508.00*

*by Wayne Myers*



*Introduction*

TheLXmini is a 2 way speaker designed with the DIY hobbyist in mind by Siegfried Linkwitz of Linkwitz Lab. The pair that I am reviewing was supplied by Madisound, the do-it-yourself speaker kit and parts company, with the plans supplied by Siegfried Linkwitz, and DSP supplied by miniDSP for purposes of this build and review.

The build thread with illustrations is located here, and a YouTube video of the build process is in the final editing process, to which I will place a link here as soon as it is done.


*Go to the Linkwitz Lab LXmini Kit Speaker Performance Review.*

​


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

This thread is open for comments and discussion.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Great read, Wayne. I've been kicking around the idea of buying this kit. My impressions from AXPONA were very positive - my only hesitation is a little thinness on the lower end. But, as you've pointed out, that's solved with a sub.

Thanks for this great review...hopefully it will push a few HTS members to buy and enjoy! ;-)


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

This is a interesting tradeoff of design considerations. 

Even without a SW this speaker is rated very well by most all who have heard it.

A 4" driver for the HF is normally considered very poor for extension and dispersion, but the dipole effect apparently offsets that concern at least when properly located in the room. The up-firing MW provides more uniform upper midrange dispersion in all directions than a box speaker. It also has no baffle board to scatter the HF wavefront.

The roll-off of LF and HF SPL is not normally considered adequate. However, this may well be a better tradeoff for a 2-way than the normal approach of extending the range and thus sacrificing the dispersion uniformity through the XO range. As noted, a SW for those that want more LF extension is always an option.

Linkwitz has found a low cost, small footprint, unusual looking DIY design that apparently delivers very impressive sound quality. I hope to get the chance to hear these someday. If I had a small room that needed a quality stereo setup (and could get past the appearance which doesn't fit my style) I would definitely give these strong consideration. 

Thanks for the very interesting review.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

I had to overcome preconceptions of speaker placement when auditioning these little marvels. That others have described them to be forgiving of traditional placement seemed to be true. Biased against their placement as much less than ideal, I was greeted with an immensely satisfying presentation! The LXminis remained submerged in a wide and deep field with little clue as to their actual location. Imaging was very sharp with space between instruments that made them seem cut out of cardboard--with the right source material, of course. They seemed neither forward nor relaxed, and surprised me with the amount of bass they _did_ convey (but that could just have been the psychoacoustic phenomenon which helps us fill-in-the-blanks for omitted material). Does anyone know the name for that effect?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I finally got around to reading this and I'm glad I did; as most of you know by now, anything different immediately catches my attention. The designs from Linkwitz certainly apply. I was actually looking to get one of his subwoofer designs built for me, but couldn't find anyone to do it (I have no DIY skills so I certainly wouldn't have been able to build it myself). Thanks for the insights on something almost no one else would have reviewed.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Great project, Wayne. And, as usual, a very informative and well written review. I can attest to the clean and extended upper midrange to top end, as I was one of the lucky listeners. The term 'iimediacy" that you used regarding the image and soundstage is a good way do describe the sound. I would be one of those reaching for some EQ to balance things out, but oddly, part of what I heard was not likely to be sorted out there. I found a slight disconnect between the character of the mid bass to midrange and the top end in both tonal quality and image. It was all very clean, and you know how I prioritize low distortion, so there was much to like. There was just something that did not gel in the marrying of the two drivers, IMO. That said, there is likely lots that could be done with the design that could maybe get a little better continuity of character, and this would certainly be a great DIY project if one was going that route. What better choice for this kind of project than a unigue, well thought out design, excellent drivers, and great imaging with low distortion right off the bat.

And your execution of the design was, as one would expect, clever.


----------

